# Mk3 front subframe on a Mk2 torque specs



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

I was wondering what torque specs are being used for the front mk3 subframe? Theres a big diff between the Mk2 and Mk3 specs. Mk2- 96ft lbs and Mk3 is like 57ft lbs w/ a 90deg turn. Can the mk2's still handle that 96ft lbs once its released? Just dont wanna bust the frame nuts lol Also the specs for the front crossmember are nowhere to be found. I need your thoughts on this, thanx in advance!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

bansheelos said:


> I was wondering what torque specs are being used for the front mk3 subframe? Theres a big diff between the Mk2 and Mk3 specs. Mk2- 96ft lbs and Mk3 is like 57ft lbs w/ a 90deg turn. Can the mk2's still handle that 96ft lbs once its released? Just dont wanna bust the frame nuts lol Also the specs for the front crossmember are nowhere to be found. I need your thoughts on this, thanx in advance!


That would depend on a few things.

Are you replacing the bolt? They are stretch bolts. If you don't then get it pretty tight.

If you do replace it then with the mk2 bolts follow mk2 bentley torque specs, for mk3 bolts follow mk3


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

u usually break the captive nuts loose when u loosen stuff with a breaker bar, or have beat threads and try to tighten a bolt thru them.


----------

